# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Rootkit that bypasses Anti-Rootkit Software

## Simple10

For the public mainstream anti-rootkit detecting hidden files: icesword, darkspy, gmer such. Second is rootkit unhooker, filereg (is's plug-in), rootkit revealer, and blacklight, etc.

A hide-file rk sample, it can bypass all the anti-rootkits mentioned above. 
Dowload @ >http://www.*** upload . net/sf/65b4e75ec4>

Originally posted here http://www.rootkit.com/newsread.php?newsid=783

 :Shocked:

----------


## NickGolovko

There always is a counteraction of malware and defenseware, and the first sometimes succeeds in finding new techniques against the second. I think anti-rootkits will be updated soon to overcome this.

----------


## Simple10

> There always is a counteraction of malware and defenseware, and the first sometimes succeeds in finding new techniques against the second. I think anti-rootkits will be updated soon to overcome this.


Do You Promise?

----------


## Sjoeii

I know he can  :Smiley:

----------

